# Cinnamon



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

Hey, my goat Cinnamon seems to be going into labor. Yesterday I noticed this thick white mucous coming out. And she has been acting really different also.I am going to include pictures of yesterday and the of her stretching out her front legs with this spaced out look. I don't know when her due date is. I am assuming really soon. I purchased her from an auction so I don't have any information. What do you guys think. Her udder is small still.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Is her udder really tight yet? I've heard that when you notice a white discharge it can take anywhere from a few days to weeks before she kid. Good luck! I can't wait to see baby pics!


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Sorry, I just saw what you said about her udder!  She may still have a few weeks then! Do you know if this will be her first kidding?


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

Like I said I don't know anything about her. Got her from the auction around a month ago. She starting having a slight discharge about 2 weeks ago. Then she was squatting a lot. When she did that she was having this darked color fluid coming out. I gloved up then and checked her. The cervix was closed. She hasn't had a fever. I had my neighbor check her too. He said it would probably be a couple of weeks. Now its been almost 2 weeks and all this change has started to come in. This is my first time with goats and the whole birthing experience. She has been extremely loving and she lets me touch her horns. Which any other day thats not acceptable. LOL!


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

I've heard that they get real lovey towards the end- I don't have any experience with kidding yet either though!


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

Okay, so nothing has really changed with her. But of course it is pouring out. So it might just happen soon. Cause she will want me out in the pen with her.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

If she hasn't completely bagged up yet I would say you still have a while to go, then again if she isn't an FF she might bag up last minute


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

I do think she has had babies before. But I couldn't be 100% positive. Just keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

Okay, left her for a few hours today while I went to church. Hoping and praying when I came home there would be babies. But nothing. I went in to check her this morning and I didn't feel anything. This evening I was sitting with her during a severe thunderstorm and I noticed that she was chewing a lot, and at times heavy breathing. She would then take a deep breathe and then kind of seem to hold her breath. But now she is up walking around and eating. So I don't know what to think or do. I guess I will check on her again around 10 or 11 tonight.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

To me she really doesn't look that close.

I have open does who occasionally pass white mucus like her picture shows.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

anything??? or is she still being a little bugger??


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

Being a little booger! She is out grazing on a lead. So I know where she is at.LOL! Just keeping an eye on her!


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

This is what I have noticed today.. her right side looks much lower. But the bulge is soft. Her back end near her tail seems higher but the tail is lower. If that makes any sense. There is small change in udder. Her teats seem fuller. As before they were skinny. She keeps going off in the corner every time I go in or stand near the gate. Don't know if this all means anything. Any ideas?


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Keep checking those ligaments! It's been the only reliable sign for me. All other signs could be present or not at all. If they are nice and tight, you normally okay for awhile. Check 3-4 times a day. Good luck

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------

